# Holy WA!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

This Malinois is fab









While the whole video is nice....2 minutes in is just...OMG you have to watch it !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYXOmkqj0Ho&feature=related


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

impressive!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I assume that is the "Send out" at 2:08? I've not seen the down before - Ok, I have to go watch it again


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

The helper at 4:45 would have had an ass chewing from me.


----------



## SchHFan (May 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaThe helper at 4:45 would have had an ass chewing from me.


And then you'll never get anyone else to work your dog for you because you don't realize $hit happens in this sport. 

Isn't heuwinkl the club that the woman with Javir vom Talka Marda belongs to? 

Nice work! Lovely to see so many good Malinois...why aren't they in the USA?!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SchHFan
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: jesusicaThe helper at 4:45 would have had an ass chewing from me.
> ...


This team happens to reside here in Minnesota and are in our club enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mHj41lfZ_w&feature=channel_page


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Marina?


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86Marina?


Yup Marina & Simba


----------



## SchHFan (May 4, 2008)

Nice routine. But the dog is kinda small. Personally I think it would make the picture a whole lot nicer if the dog was bigger. I saw some decent sized Mals on the first video. And yes, I know the FCI standard is ideally 24" tall and 55-66 lbs, and her dog might be the right height. 

I guess most Malinois just don't make me say "wow" in protection. Maybe I like it when the dogs are naughty!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

At the WDC, the best mal in the protection work was Ernst Harding's dog. Major intensity and power.

The type of dog that does it from the inside, not based on training.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SchHFanNice routine. But the dog is kinda small. Personally I think it would make the picture a whole lot nicer if the dog was bigger. I saw some decent sized Mals on the first video. And yes, I know the FCI standard is ideally 24" tall and 55-66 lbs, and her dog might be the right height.
> 
> I guess most Malinois just don't make me say "wow" in protection. Maybe I like it when the dogs are naughty!


I like my German Shepherd also but you asked. How ever you would be hard pressed to find a better Schutzhund team in the US


----------



## SchHFan (May 4, 2008)

It's nice to see such good support from a club member! Congratulations....you obviously are very proud of her success, as you should be!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SchHFanIt's nice to see such good support from a club member! Congratulations....you obviously are very proud of her success, as you should be!


Her parents used to drop her off at club with he first dog. After college she got Simba and made a lap around the country training and competing with the best. We are proud of her its now the student teaching the teachers.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The cool thing is that Marina is young, she trained Simba from the get go and she is doing GREAT on the field.

That is something that people should look for - great example of a handler.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I stumbled across a few videos of her on YouTube a while back and was WOW'd and fave'd them. I figured maybe b/c I'm a newbie I'm just starstruck with any SchH video, but it's nice to read everyone else is also impressed. What a great team, I enjoy watching the videos over and over...


----------

